# 2010 NP FFL Add/drop thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Every member of the FFL gets a *one-time only* add/drop option for fighters on their team who are out of action due to injury, legal issues, etc. Any fighter not already on someone else's team is eligible on a first come, first serve basis. Simply post in this thread which fighter you wish to drop, and the fighter you wish to add, and it will be updated on the roster.

Have used add/drop
Atilak
Dakota?
Dario03
guam68
Hawndo
Life B Ez
Sideways222
Syxx Paq
Thelegend
Toroian
Toxic
Tyson2011
UFCFAN89


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

dropping alexander emelianenko, picking up tyson griffin....alex hasnt fought over in over a year, not in any of the organizations that this draft covers, anyways...i must have been wasted picking him haha


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated on the roster here, and Aleksander's considered available again.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont like doing this so soon, but I'd like to drop Brian Bowles and pick up Paulo Thiago. Unclear how long Bowles will be out of action and Thiago has a match with Kampmann in the works.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> I dont like doing this so soon, but I'd like to drop Brian Bowles and pick up Paulo Thiago. Unclear how long Bowles will be out of action and Thiago has a match with Kampmann in the works.


Excellent choice. I would've chosen Thiago but took Vera instead. Anyway, he'll definitely pay off


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFCFAN89 said:


> I dont like doing this so soon, but I'd like to drop Brian Bowles and pick up Paulo Thiago. Unclear how long Bowles will be out of action and Thiago has a match with Kampmann in the works.


Ok your top pick's changed to Thiago on the roster. That was your one add/drop so hope nothing else goes down with your guys. Bowles is now available if anybody wants to add him down the line.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

So I can replace Thiago Alves with someone ?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah you could, but it's totally your call.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would like to drop Jeff Monson and pick up Manvil the Anvil Gamburyan to my challenge team.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated on the roster. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

mamed khalidov for cain valasquez(sorry aliz)


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Roster updated :thumbsup:


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

can i swap 

James tony 
and
Amir saddle

for

Gilbert Melendez
and
Vitor Belfort

Edit you only get one change >< dam so id like to swap james tony for gilbert melendez plz 

missed out on Cain :/


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

James Irvin 

for

Vitor Belfort please


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

aright nevermind then. 

Ill trade Paul Daley for Mark Muñoz


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

How about points that Fighter already earned?

You keep already earned points?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Guam, forgot to tell you that was updated sorry. :thumbsup: You'll get his winning points against Okami in a few weeks. 



Atilak said:


> How about points that Fighter already earned?
> 
> You keep already earned points?


Yes, nothing happens to the points the person you dropped already made, you just don't get anything for them if they manage to come back and win something.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

I almost cry but Shogun will not fight in 2010 anymore due to knee injury :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

Bisping will be main event in England 120 (propably).
I think he will win, he always does in UK.

So I switch my most favourite fighter Mauricio Shogun Rua for Michael "The ****!" Bisping.

Damn I really dont like him, but he seems most reasonable choice out there :sarcastic12:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got your add/drop taken care of.

Champ's available now if there's a miracle.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey I don't know if I can do this because the event thread has already been made. The event hasn't started yet so if I'll get the points still I'd like to drop Scottie for Kawajiri. If it's too late to still get points for Dream 15 just ignore this post please.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It wasn't too late, you said it before the fights. It's still before that fight actually. I did not even know something was wrong with Jorgensen but did what you said :thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Yay! Would have been better had he won, but at least I got it in.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Drop Gono for Hathaway please, forgot about this and forgot to drop him months ago


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got it Hawndo, good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Got it Hawndo, good idea :thumbsup:


Thanks bro.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

i want james tony back :'( for Gilbert Melendez dam guy not fightinhg ever and tony gonna ko couture  oh well


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Toroian said:


> i want james tony back :'( for Gilbert Melendez dam guy not fightinhg ever and tony gonna ko couture  oh well


You used your add/drop back in May and don't get another. Not even to swap the same two guys.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> You used your add/drop back in May and don't get another. Not even to swap the same two guys.


yeah I know just saying


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Id like to drop Fabricio Werdum for Efrain Escudero.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got it :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Got it :thumbsup:


Thank you


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Can I drop Brett Rogers and pick up Anthony Pettis?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Done :thumbsup:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

anybody got gray maynard?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-non-paid-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/72897-official-non-paid-ffl-roster.html

Apparently not.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

then I'd like to drop Carwin and grab Maynard. must acquire more title belts...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Good choice, Syxx Paq, you'll have him at the next event :thumbsup:


----------

